# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  incompatibilità commercilista con organi di Patronato

## piero2106

gentili utenti sono qui a porvi un quesito visto che le norme' sull'incompatibilita' non sono molto chire.
il quesito e' questo:
puo' un dottore commercilista iscritto all'albo avere una collaborazione volontaria con un organo di Patronato?
grazie

----------

